# Veg Oil



## gillr49 (Aug 21, 2007)

Just done a search on the net and found some info I would like to believe, but would like to make sure.

Can any of you experienced people help?

I've read that you can just empty vegetable oil bought from a supermarket directly into your diesel tank, as long as you don't exceed 1 part veg oil to 2 parts diesel. Is this really true, if it is we can save ourselves a fortune on touring holidays?







Thanks
  ​


----------



## JohnSandyWhite (Aug 21, 2007)

A Friend of my son Simon has been doing this on his Pajero since he bought it from Simon. 
This might interest you? :-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOFbsaNeZps


----------



## jiffers (Aug 21, 2007)

been doing it for years briliant fuel though makes you hungry


----------



## monkeynut (Aug 21, 2007)

Me  too,  Even as much  as 70/30  those  in the  know  reccon the bosh injector pumps  are  the  best,
morrisons 1.98 for 3 liters


----------



## kell (Aug 21, 2007)

I normally run my van on 30per cent Veg oil.
I reckon it runs better than on 'pure' diesel.
Bought in 20 ltre boxes from Makro for about £11.
No need to register with customs and exise so no duty to pay Provided you are a low quantity user.
The only problem might be when too great a percentage is used the oil is a bit too thick for cold start up (the oil thins out as the engine warms up)
Also and I've heard that Lucas fuel pumps don't like veg oil.
Not worth it in Euroland as diesel cheaper and veg oil dearer.
Oh yes! the van smells of freshly cooked doughnuts.


----------



## jiffers (Aug 21, 2007)

i run 100% only problem is if one of you heater plugs ar down smokes a bit on start up


----------



## jiffers (Aug 21, 2007)

also would not recomend in common rail engines though i know of a company who runs all there new kangoos on refined cooking oil with no problems 
the only thing with the refined stuff it is a very good cleaner of the deisel system so replace the fuel filter after the first tankfull


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks everyone

This is getting a bit technical now, but we're just about keeping up
Still not quite brave enough to pop down to Morrisons and pour veg oil in our 04 Boxer!!
Son, however knows quite a few friends who run on pure veg oil, bought from Bookers in big drums........
I think it might be like giving up smoking, finances might force us into action.
   ​


----------



## gordon (Aug 21, 2007)

i run my iveco on 100% vege oil  i satart it on diesel and run it on diesel for two mins before i stop. i have had mine converted to run on oil by this company www.dieselveg.com. and i buy my oil in 500 litre tanks. as ihave mate who works for a spud frying company.


----------



## Loathecliff (Aug 21, 2007)

..........


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 21, 2007)

Gordon, really interesting site, thanks
http://www.dieselveg.com/why_should_i_convert.htm
   ​


----------



## gillr49 (Aug 21, 2007)

Loathecliff, that's what I decided after reading 'why should I convert'

Thanks for your trouble, interesting though

   ​


----------



## mark7 (Aug 21, 2007)

*great*

been running my car on 70-30 and in good weather 100% for 3 years now with no probs, but you must have a BOSH pump....other pumps you need to make mods or the pump will break and it not cheap to replace....


----------



## monkeynut (Aug 21, 2007)

mark7 said:
			
		

> been running my car on 70-30 and in good weather 100% for 3 years now with no probs, but you must have a BOSH pump....other pumps you need to make mods or the pump will break and it not cheap to replace....


And direct injection helps too ,my  glow plugs  have never worked but  it  starts  first rotation of the crank  cold  after couple of days on 50/50 on70/30  churns over twice


----------



## hillwalker (Aug 21, 2007)

it would make ur van smell like a chip shop.. any fritters.. haa haa


----------



## Loathecliff (Aug 22, 2007)

..........


----------



## monkeynut (Aug 22, 2007)

I wouldent  go over  70/30 (as  you  said ,belt  strain)  as rule  I stick  to roughley 50/50  but somtimes  will run on straight deisel   have  done  this  for about 20.000+  with no probs 
and smells great


----------



## Ogi (Aug 28, 2007)

gordon said:
			
		

> i run my iveco on 100% vege oil  i satart it on diesel and run it on diesel for two mins before i stop. i have had mine converted to run on oil by this company www.dieselveg.com. and i buy my oil in 500 litre tanks. as ihave mate who works for a spud frying company.


Hi all, New to site so i thought i would try to contribute.I have been using 100% veg oil for about 3 years, i recycle it for free and now you dont even have to pay tax on it !, i have converted 2 landrovers and my ford transit campervan ( why i am on this site ).The problem is not the percentage of oil but the temperature and therefore the viscocity of the oil, landrover with bosch pumps are easy, just preheat the oil with either a heat exchange system or glow plug system and you are away , ps: never leave cold oil in the system, have a two tank system so you can change back to diesel a few minutes before shutting engine off.The Cav pumps are harder but not impossible , my transit is now converted but with some problems, i installed in the end, another electric fuel lift pump , a pre filter, a filter and a heat exchanger, all parts costing me about 100 quid.Since the fuel costs me nothing it pays for itself after about 600 miles ? so far about 4000 miles done on camper ,any help on veg oil system, ask , if i dont know i will say.cheers Ogi


----------



## firefighter (Aug 28, 2007)

*chip fat!!*

Graham,
served my time at this game (diesel engineer) before I joined Fire and Rescue, I'm hearing all kinds of stories to back the minority up, but like you I would be wary of putting my poor castaway to the test, yet the science says yes!! I want to believe the whole thing but if I do will the government tax me!!!! Davie xx


----------



## snowgoose (Aug 28, 2007)

*veg oil*

Was sat in a rain lashed carpark next to me was a real hippy type transit box van, next thing he is out the van unloading a load of 3ltr bottles of Asda's best cooking oil,I watched him fasinated as he poured 10 x3ltr bottles strait into his tank.On having a word he told me he runs on 50/50,but has come against 2 problems,first a lot of stores are cracking down on bulk purchases 6ltr max per customer 2nd & most important police are doing road checks. So beware, chap tells me he only uses it in the country never in towns as the smell is a dead giveaway. so be warned. By the way do you think my 17 year old non turbo Renault Mudgard run would on it????
      Steuart.


----------



## Ogi (Aug 28, 2007)

*veg oil and tax*

hi, This info is now old, there was a law change at the end of July.You still have to register with customs and excise but you no longer have to pay any tax on it, previously 28.3 p per litre , unless you produce/ use more than 2500 litres per year.So for private uses, register with c and E, keep you registration details in the van and you are legal to use Veg oil as biofuel.Still, Veg oil straight into tank is not to be recommended, look at the various simple conversions.Cold oil in winter will break your injector pump , your starter and engine pretty quick, whilst a heating conversion will keep you running well all year round.hope this helps.
To answer the question above, running on Veg oil was never illegal, it was only ever a tax issue.So as long as you were paying the tax you we ok, now that hurdle has been removed you only need to register.You need to register as a fuel produces even though you may have no intention of making your own,if you understand what i meen.This i thing is just to keep tabs on the commercial producer who now produce large amounts.
Ogi


----------



## walkers (Aug 28, 2007)

Ogi said:
			
		

> hi, This info is now old, there was a law change at the end of July.You still have to register with customs and excise but you no longer have to pay any tax on it, previously 28.3 p per litre , unless you produce/ use more than 2500 litres per year.So for private uses, register with c and E, keep you registration details in the van and you are legal to use Veg oil as biofuel.Still, Veg oil straight into tank is not to be recommended, look at the various simple conversions.Cold oil in winter will break your injector pump , your starter and engine pretty quick, whilst a heating conversion will keep you running well all year round.hope this helps.
> To answer the question above, running on Veg oil was never illegal, it was only ever a tax issue.So as long as you were paying the tax you we ok, now that hurdle has been removed you only need to register.You need to register as a fuel produces even though you may have no intention of making your own,if you understand what i meen.This i thing is just to keep tabs on the commercial producer who now produce large amounts.
> Ogi


just had a look on the c&e website can't find anything to show no duty is due are you sure of this?
the only bit i can find about not paying duty is the part about using biodiesel as heating oil


----------



## Ogi (Aug 29, 2007)

*Veg oil duty*

Hi , yes i am absolutly sure, the details are on a few sites, not surprised it is not on the Customs site, must of killed them to give it up , you could look at the excellent site for conversions, dieselveg.com , their home page has a confirmation and also a usefull statement about producers and users both being the same under the law, ie: both are now exempt under 2500 litres.Good luck if you decide to go ahead.I understand you caution as their is a lot of misinformation about using veg oil about, but once you realise that you do not have to keep going and putting money into the pockets of the big oil compinies anymore whilst at the same time doing your green bit , it is quite liberating !cheers , Ogi


----------



## JohnSandyWhite (Aug 29, 2007)

This might help:-

http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/briefs/excise-duty/brief4307.htm


----------



## PaulC (Aug 29, 2007)

hi

I still think this could be a bit of a mine field because on the link provided. eventually I found  "used as a motor fuel" duty must be paid, as I am no expert and could have it wrong (either way) further ivestigation is required!


----------



## JohnSandyWhite (Aug 29, 2007)

PaulC said:
			
		

> hi
> 
> I still think this could be a bit of a mine field because on the link provided. eventually I found  "used as a motor fuel" duty must be paid, as I am no expert and could have it wrong (either way) further ivestigation is required!




It does what it says on the box. If you are registered and use/produce less than  2,500 litres there is NO NEED to pay any duty or make any returns after June. Those that intend to use/produce it and are NOT registered? Must register. There is nothing to pay in duty. The reason for introducing this was because it was costing more to administer than the duty that was being received.


----------



## walkers (Aug 29, 2007)

JohnSandyWhite said:
			
		

> It does what it says on the box. If you are registered and use/produce less than  2,500 litres there is NO NEED to pay any duty or make any returns after June. Those that intend to use/produce it and are NOT registered? Must register. There is nothing to pay in duty. The reason for introducing this was because it was costing more to administer than the duty that was being received.


yeah that appoars to cover the production of bio diesel doesn't mention neat vegetable oil. this is interesting however http://customs.hmrc.gov.uk/channels...HMCE_CL_000205&propertyType=document#P70_4374
just read the dieselveg site too it is very interesting and they do state it is legal and tax free below 2,500 litres provided you register as a producer


----------



## JohnSandyWhite (Aug 29, 2007)

If you add Non Kerosene based White Spirit to the veg oil? You ARE a producer:-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOFbsaNeZps


----------



## Ogi (Aug 29, 2007)

*veg oil duty*

hi, There really is no problem here.I am registered as a producer and have had to submit monthly returns for the past three years.I no longer have to or pay duty as described.It covers a number of bio fuels , they were never interested in the % of veg oil , i had a code for my returns which was actually 545 modified vegatable waste fat , ie: used and recycled 100% veg oil.If we were unsure we would say so, you do not have to pay duty once registered on any % of veg oil , it cost nothing to register, if they suspect you are producing large amounts,ie: over 2500 ltr they will ask to inspect your premises, i just always said i was working as i couldnt be bothered showing them arounds and they just said ok, as they only worked 9-5.Having talked to many people about veg oil , they often find it difficult to believe that diesel engines run well on the stuff and that you dont have to pay tax or that it is not illegal in some way.( it must be dodgy some how ? )
It is better than legal, it is environmentally sound whilst saving you money ! cheers Ogi


----------



## walkers (Aug 29, 2007)

Ogi said:
			
		

> hi, There really is no problem here.I am registered as a producer and have had to submit monthly returns for the past three years.I no longer have to or pay duty as described.It covers a number of bio fuels , they were never interested in the % of veg oil , i had a code for my returns which was actually 545 modified vegatable waste fat , ie: used and recycled 100% veg oil.If we were unsure we would say so, you do not have to pay duty once registered on any % of veg oil , it cost nothing to register, if they suspect you are producing large amounts,ie: over 2500 ltr they will ask to inspect your premises, i just always said i was working as i couldnt be bothered showing them arounds and they just said ok, as they only worked 9-5.Having talked to many people about veg oil , they often find it difficult to believe that diesel engines run well on the stuff and that you dont have to pay tax or that it is not illegal in some way.( it must be dodgy some how ? )
> It is better than legal, it is environmentally sound whilst saving you money ! cheers Ogi


thanks for the information, pity my engine is petrol but worth bearing in mind for the future not sure about the white spirit though as that is mineral derived


----------



## JohnSandyWhite (Aug 29, 2007)

walkers said:
			
		

> thanks for the information, pity my engine is petrol but worth bearing in mind for the future not sure about the white spirit though as that is mineral derived



In that case? You need to convert to LPG.


----------



## walkers (Aug 29, 2007)

JohnSandyWhite said:
			
		

> In that case? You need to convert to LPG.


now that wouldn't work out economically viable, as insurance cos are reluctant to insure home conversions and proffesional jobs cost so much it takes ages to recover the cost


----------



## snowgoose (Sep 8, 2007)

Firefighter I still did not get an answer to my ealier question,perhaps you could enlighten me, CAN I use cooking oil in my old Renault Traffic,it's 2.1 non turbo. I do not understand what "COMMON RAIL" means in relation to the engine pehaps you could also educare me in this as simple as possible.
    Thanks.     Snowgoose.


----------



## jiffers (Sep 9, 2007)

snowgoose said:
			
		

> Firefighter I still did not get an answer to my ealier question,perhaps you could enlighten me, CAN I use cooking oil in my old Renault Traffic,it's 2.1 non turbo. I do not understand what "COMMON RAIL" means in relation to the engine pehaps you could also educare me in this as simple as possible.
> Thanks.     Snowgoose.



the earlier pre 2000 traffics 2.1 big nose (large grille at front ) are not common rail this only come in with the face lift ones and the early ones of them were f9q engines 1.9 
so you will be allowed to run bio fuel or refined cooking oil in it as for stright veg oil you may have a problem in the winter as it is thick so may have to run a heater unit in the fuel line though i dont in the t4
i am a renalt master tech and worked on these puppys for nearly 20 years and the old traffics will beat the new ones hands down for reliability less to go wrong soild engines 

jiff


----------



## Don (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry to come in so late, but I have been watching this thread for some time and couldn't respond, But im in now. 
I have been running my 1.9 peugeot diesel on pure veg oil in summer (what summer) and 50/50 in winter, I have had no problems. I checked with revenue people who said no need to register but keep receipts as I am allowed 2500 litres per year before paying duties (22p per litre). Now 2500 litres equates to 25000 miles in my book  (never in 1 year).


----------



## snowgoose (Sep 20, 2007)

*veg oil in traffics*

_ _Thank's fer info Jiff, I actually have a 2.1 RENAULT MUDGUARD short wheel base!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Whilst i will aggree they are tough old engines [mine is just about run in]only 126000 the under belly is RUBBISH it cost me just over £700 to have the chassis all plated fer the MOt it was a case of that or scrap it,as I can't afford to replace it I had to bite the bullet only hope it passes in Feb 08. Oh why Renault MUDGUARD? shiny on top s**t underneath 
   Snowgoose.


----------



## Nosha (Sep 27, 2007)

*Veg oil engine types*

When I first started doing this there was a Polish web site that listed most engines and the percentage of veg oil you could use.
My Frontera 2.2 was 30% and as it's fitted with a 2 way cat has NO smell, but the Bongo 2.5 was up to 50% but being a grey import was only fitted with a particulate trap and stank like a chippy!
Neither suffered any problems or loss of performance or MPG, however I only used new cooking oil, as used stuff is even thicker once the 'light' ends have evaporated and is too much trouble to filter. It must be getting popular as the price has shot up over the last two years!


----------



## Admin (Sep 28, 2007)

I pulled into aldi yesterday and put 30 litres of veg oil in after putting 30 litres of diesel into my bongo. Smells lovely!

You can get a full veg oil conversion starting at around £400, I am considering this and will let you now how I get on.


----------



## mark7 (Sep 28, 2007)

All please remember one thing....Lucas fuel pumps don't like veg oil.....

common rail will run but dont start up to well

i run my car on 100% in the summer and 50-50 ish in winter....and have been 

doin it for the last 2 years with no probs.

the diesel engine was designed to run on oil but the greedy fuel companys 

had this petrol by product and found the engine would run on it so took over 

when prof Diesel died....

ITS SO MUCH THE ENGINE BUT THE PUMP THAT WILL BREAK COS ITS 

DESIGNED TO RUN ON DIESEL.....


----------



## Nosha (Oct 1, 2007)

*Snowgoose*

Just for the record yours is NOT a common rail diesel, with it's ultra high pressure problems with thick and sticky veg oil!


----------



## pilote (Oct 2, 2007)

Can any tell me of Bio-Diesel supplier in BOURNEMOUTH AREA ? Mine seem,s to
have dissapeared,  Dave AKA Pilote


----------



## hymerdriver (Oct 9, 2007)

*Veg oil*

We have been doing this for ages especially with the diesel Rover we have. We use Lidl corn oil and although it smells like do'nuts on start up we use approx a 60/40 mix and a bargain at only 49p per litre.


----------



## Hymidriver (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Bev

With the recent change in legisalation making it legal to use without paying extra duty (from June 30th 2007 from memory, cant remember where I read it, so do check start date) there is a quite generous limit before you have to pay any duty at all now, again confirm.

I will try to remember where and link later


----------



## Hymidriver (Oct 9, 2007)

well I thought first place to look is the Customs site and lo statutory instrument 1640

This isnt where I read it first though....

ha got it Happy bonzo Phil posted this link elsewhere

http://www.dieselveg.com/


----------



## Admin (Oct 15, 2007)

Hymidriver said:
			
		

> Hi Bev
> 
> With the recent change in legisalation making it legal to use without paying extra duty (from June 30th 2007 from memory, cant remember where I read it, so do check start date) there is a quite generous limit before you have to pay any duty at all now, again confirm.
> 
> I will try to remember where and link later


 

You can use upto 2500 litres per year as a fuel additive.

I run the Bongo on 50% Diesel / 50% Lidl rapseed oil (54p Litre)


----------

